# Información Técnica de electroválvula (Lavadora)



## ruben90 (Ene 19, 2016)

Tengo una electroválvula de una lavadora whirlpool de 120V 50/60Hz, 5W.
Alguien sabrá la inductancia de la bobina. Por lo que se es un bobina estándar
producida por la misma marca y tal vez alguien del foro sabe. Lo necesito para 
calcular una red snubber para un TRIAC.

Aqui la foto http://www.climasmonterrey.com/valvula-de-agua-para-lavadora-285805-7088

Utilice san google y nada. ...

Utilice mi multimetro y la resistencia de cada bobina es de 815-817 ohms.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2016)

Red de Snubber casi universal: *100nF (400 o 630V) + 100Ω 1W*

La impedancia la puedes calcular con la ley de Ohm para corriente alterna en base al consumo de tu válvula (5W)


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2016)

Tambien podes buscar en diagramas de placas de control de lavarropas alli estan los circuitos utilzados comercialmente,


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 21, 2016)

*Hola*

Este es el que veo muy a menudo se podría decir que es el estándar

​
*Saludos*


----------

